# opinions needed



## ratbastard (Feb 5, 2013)

picked up this seltzer off ebay. first photo is the one used by the seller on ebay. second is one i took when it arrived. notice the difference in the lettering in the photo's. seller states his photo was taken outdoors in the sun. while my photo was taken indoors. seller states the lettering changes depending on the lighting. letters are frosted onto the glass. i was surprised when i took the bottle out of the box when it arrived. any thoughts on the different appearance in the letter quality ?


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 5, 2013)

second photo , the one i took when i got the bottle


----------



## LC (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know a whole bunch about nothing , but I have never seen a Pepsi seltzer . I think it is a repo , hope I am totally wrong .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 5, 2013)

I think his photo was either taken outside in bright low angle sun light or a bright indoor lamp was used. You can see clearly a very dark shadow is cast behind the bottle. The right hand side of his picture is much more brighter then the left. Everything looks OK to me.


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 5, 2013)

no it's not a repo. on the backside it's embossed APAGAZOASASSTAS3377-52 on the bottom it's embossed STAS3249-65

 SIBIU

 IPRODCOOP

 1000


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Steve. i was just wondering about the difference


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 5, 2013)

How do you tell if the etching is old or new?

 Here's a 'Pepsi' in red.
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-pepsi-seltzer-bottle

 .........................and here's one w/ a newly etched 'Pepsi'
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/14956920_old-seltzer-bottle-w-newly-etched-pepsi-cola

 Seems like it would be easy to fake.

 I've seen some 'Coke', 'Nehi' & 'Red Rock' seltzers where 'Coca-Cola', 'Nehi' & 'Red Rock' is on the neck/ top, did 'Pepsi' do the same?


----------



## LC (Feb 6, 2013)

If its not a repo I am tickled to death for you . First Pepsi Seltzer I ever saw , didn't know there was such a thing .


----------



## LC (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is a Pepsi Jug I have , the script is a bright white . As you can see though , it is a newer item being it is a single dot .


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> If its not a repo I am tickled to death for you . First Pepsi Seltzer I ever saw , didn't know there was such a thing .


 
 I got to agree w/ you Louis.

 Here's a bunch of em' that's been sold recently, and ya know, something just don't look right about them.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=&LH_Sold=1&_osacat=13612&_fln=1&_catref=1&LH_Complete=1&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=seltzer&_sacat=13612&_from=R40

 Not that I'm a 'Pepsi' or a seltzer expert by any means.....................they just look fake.

 Especially this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEPSI-COLA-SELTZER-BOTTLE-BLACK-LOGO-ST-LOUIS-MO-CLUB-PLANTATION-NIGHTCLUB-SODA-/121045605514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2ee15c8a#ht_2561wt_988

 Something just aint right w/ this one too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEPSI-COLA-SELTZER-BOTTLE-RENO-NEVADA-BOTTLING-CO-SILVER-DOLLAR-BAR-CLUB-/110998124039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d800f607#ht_2198wt_988

 Two different busniesses on one bottle? Nah..........................someone got ripped w/ that one.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2013)

The first photo looks painted. Second photo looks etched. [8|]


----------



## LC (Feb 6, 2013)

I know for there there are lowlifes out there that have been doing etchings on different bottles for some time now Pat . I love the Pepsi memorabilia and have been on the hunt for it for years , and I have never once saw an etched Pepsi Seltzer bottle . Again , I hope I am wrong in my assumption . I am not questioning the bottle its self being an original seltzer , its the etching that I am questioning as for being authentic .


----------



## LC (Feb 6, 2013)

You may be right Tony as for the jug being painted . But I have always heard them called pyro labels here in my area over the years .


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 6, 2013)

maybe i did get burned and the lettering is faked. in the links osia provided i see both of the sellers are out of MO. and the tops of the bottles look the same style. guess i keep an eye on those sellers and see what else they offer. i did notice that the one i bought the first link provided during the auction the id of all the bidders were kept private. not saying if that has anything to do with anything. well if i got burned too late now and i'll just keep the bottle anyway


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 6, 2013)

The jug is real.  The seltzers... they look fake.  If they are not listed in the older Pepsi books... beware.  Years ago a group of MO guys were faking KY Derby and soda glasses (Dr Pepper, Pepsi, Grapette, 7UP) mostly ACL but some etched.  That has been many years back and they were busted back then and they could very well be back in business.  Was there a man named Miller involved?


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 6, 2013)

My payment went to a H J McClusky. I contacted Pepsi and asked if the company ever used seltzer bottles. waiting to hear back from them


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> You may be right Tony as for the jug being painted . But I have always heard them called pyro labels here in my area over the years .


Pyro-glaze is more often used by milk collectors but at the same time acronyms like TRPQ is tall round painted (sometimes pyro) quart, go figure. I think the terms pyro, painted, ACL are interchangeable. I guess it depends on who you ask. There may have been a slight difference in how it's done.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Rat, I bought a seltzer on the bay once because I never owned one. It was sold as green glass but when I got it it was clear glass with some kind of plastic coating. I was bummed! [][][][]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd never buy a seltzer of any of the major soda brands, I see these and Cokes sell all the time that are newly etched,  it's too easy to etch them at home.....


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

This warning is directly from a guy on Ebay....

 http://reviews.ebay.com/Fake-seltzer-bottles-Coca-Cola-Pepsi-Dr-Pepper-Nehi?ugid=10000000003767570


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

From hutchbook.com, Ron Fowler is a man who knows his shit!!   

 http://www.hutchbook.com/Collecting%20Caveat%20Emptor/Default.htm


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry Rat, wish I had better news...


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 6, 2013)

guess i got burned. wonder if it would do any good to contact paypal and see if i can recoup my money


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ratbastard
> 
> guess i got burned. wonder if it would do any good to contact paypal and see if i can recoup my money


 I would, it can't hurt...


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 6, 2013)

i just filed a claim on paypal. thanks everyone for your help. i hate dishonest sellers


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ratbastard
> 
> i just filed a claim on paypal. thanks everyone for your help. i hate dishonest sellers


 Seller may not have known just like you, I hate dishonest sellers too...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 6, 2013)

Ouch, sorry about this unpleasantness.

 For people with the inclination, it is quite easy to use hydrofluoric acid or rubber stencils and sandblasters to churn out interesting but fake etched seltzers. Similar things are done to stoneware items. Really is unfortunate. Hope you recoup the money.


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 6, 2013)

got a email from the seller stating his bottle looks nothing like the ones in the links provided here which i sent to him by email. he's also pissed off that i sent him an email with the links and has blocked me from sending him anymore emails. also he's not too happy because i opened a claim against him with paypal to get my money back.


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 7, 2013)

You can still contact him through his real email address, it is in the receipt you received from paypal for payment. You have a strong argument for winning your case against him, if he thinks it is authenticate, he should have no problem taking it back. You say you filed a claim with paypal, did you file a case there or with ebay for buyer protection?


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 7, 2013)

just with paypal. i will do the buyer protection if i can. i have his real email. seller stated because the bottle i have doesn't say " property of" on it that it's not the same as those in the links provided in this thread. soon as i got the bottle i questioned him about the lettering right away and was told the lettering changes in different forms of light


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 7, 2013)

I wish you luck, but I have had fantastic results filing buyer protection claims, even when the seller states he accepts no returns. Ebay will usually force a return at the very least, or even give an outright refund. Keep us posted, hope it all works well for you....Bill


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 7, 2013)

I contacted Robert Stoddard who is a Pepsi Historian. He told me that Pepsi was never in the seltzer business but local pepsi bottlers did have there names etched , embossed , printed on seltzer bottles. I asked him how to tell if the seltzer bottle by a local bottler is the real thing. I'll post what he tells me.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 7, 2013)

The different appearance of the etching between images is likely because the seller took their pictures outside in the sun, probably when the angle was ideal for making the etching stand-out.

 Ultimately, the seller was pretty careful about not calling the seltzer original or antique, but they did say "Very neat and nice Pepsi advertising bottle!" which it absolutely is not, so you've got them hooked as far as I'm concerned. The claim should work out for you quite well.


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 11, 2013)

just got an email from paypal soon as i return the fake bottle and provide a tracking i get a full refund.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck Rat,this forum did you well in researching your bottle.   [sm=thumbup1.gif]I am glad things worked out for you but sorry you lost the euphoria of a new bottle to your collection and that hurts I know. There will be many other opportunities to add a new bottle to your collection,things happen for reasons we cant seem to understand in the middle of the storm.


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 11, 2013)

im glad for the help i got from the others on this fourm. what helped me in getting a refund for my fake bottle was the links posted in this thread about the fake bottles. i put the links into my complaint with paypal. funny the next day the seller of the fake bottle sent me an email stating he didn't appreciate what i had done , i also sent him the links. as far as not having another bottle for my collection this past saturday i stopped at a local antique shop and the owner had 6 original seltzer bottles from her late husbands collection i was able to buy all six. if i would have been five minutes later i would have missed them. things worked out for the best.


----------



## zecritr (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't Collect Seltzer's or anything like that and sorry you got hit but glad you found 6 more,
 anyways great info on this thread for everyone to have when needed (unfortunately will be needed)


----------

